# 1999 volkswagen swift royale 635



## Emma (5 mo ago)

Hi all, looking for some help please? We have just bought a vw royale 635 and am struggling to set up the front diner as a double bed. The 2 sides pull out but nothing extends far enough in the middle section and I can't figure out what cushions go over. Could anyone help or guide me in any way please, I can't find anything in the books or on the Internet!! Thanks


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Our swift lifestyle had that arrangement. there was a piece of wood with 2 pieces of wood that located across the inner section. then the sofa back cushion laid along the whole length.


----------



## Emma (5 mo ago)

Pat-H said:


> Our swift lifestyle had that arrangement. there was a piece of wood with 2 pieces of wood that located across the inner section. then the sofa back cushion laid along the whole length.


Thanks, I'll try and make a piece of wood to fit across for the middle section then, must have been lost along the way over the years! Thanks for replying


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

A bit of ply (strong enough to kneel on) with two strips at each end underneath a few inches back to stop it sliding.


----------



## Emma (5 mo ago)

Thank you 😊


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When you get it done it would be good if you could post a pic - might help others in future. And welcome!


----------



## Emma (5 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> When you get it done it would be good if you could post a pic - might help others in future. And welcome!


Of course. Thanks


----------

